# ANYONE PLEASE.. Can U buy Symprove in the USA? Anyone tried it?



## New Member7777 (May 23, 2013)

Heard some goo things about it... their website does not deliver to the USA....ANYONE know where how to get it or has tried it? Thanks!!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Can't see a way right now. There are a number of good probiotics available in the USA, or is your heart set on this particular one?


----------



## stressedmess (Jul 11, 2012)

there is no way to buy it in USA but the company says that they are working on trying to sell it here. I wish they would hurry up haha


----------



## New Member7777 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks to you both... @kathleen.. no, heart is not set on this... any suggestions would be appreciated very much...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

BrandsI have used that work for me (I seem to do well on a wide number of them, some people seem to be more sensitive and only find some of them work).

Jarrodophilus

Align (has good data for IBS)

GNC

Vitamin Shoppe

L. reuteri (the brand for that is no longer made, but you can get others)

Some others that people find work

Culturelle (has good data for other things with IBS)

VSL#3 (good data for humans and I think some for IBS, seems expensive but has more bacteria than other so on a per million bacteria basis it is in line with the costs of other ones)

_L. rhamnosus, planatarum, acidophilus _and _E. faecium is what is in symprove_

http://www.customprobiotics.com/custom-probiotics-four-cultures.htm has

L. Acidophilus
L. Rhamnosus
L. Salivarius
L. Plantarum


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

I am replying so that I can "book mark" this post.


----------



## risingstars (Mar 19, 2013)

I personally would stick with Align, and possibly cutrulle and VSL based on feedback.

I know everyone has their own opinions, and I can't specifically speak to their probiotic, but companies such as GNC and Nature's Made have very bad reputations in terms of the quality of their supplements, and often times they contain useless ingredients that are not helpful to the human body.


----------

